# UBER - Referral Incentive is False Advertisement! I'm Suing you UBER!



## Amazin_Blasian (Sep 6, 2016)

Hello All!

My name is Nick and I am a new driver to UBER. I started beginning of August under the promotion 'Complete 100 Trips under 30 days and get $1,000.00'. So I completed the trips in under 2 weeks and been waiting patiently for my $1,000.00 to magically appear in my account. After a few days I sent an email because we all know that their phone # is fake. I've sent email after email, talked to rep after rep, and some say I do qualify and should get it and apologize for it taking so long and even place it into my account...and then another rep will come take it away the next day saying I don't qualify and that they need to research this further. I completed my trips on August 20th, 2016. It is now September 6th, 2016. In that time i've sent over 30 emails. Had the amount requested placed into my earnings TWICE...only to watch it disappear overnight TWICE!. I need help. I don't know what else to do. I did everything they told me to do. I'm a top partner in my area. So now i'm going to file suit for false advertisement. I even took a week off and let UBER know that I will not drive for them until they pay me the bonus! Extreme I know but they seem not to care. So filing suit is the only way. I have supportive documents and screenshots. Am I making the right call? Does anyone have any ideas? 

Thanks for listening,

Nick


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

Just curious, what reason are they giving you when they take away the money? Is there an issue with your sponsoring partner?


----------



## Amazin_Blasian (Sep 6, 2016)

A reason is never stated. They merely advise that are researching the issue. They even confused my referral with a different one. I've sent all supportive documents to them and they still don't want to help. So I'm suing. Know a good lawyer?


----------



## robg77 (May 17, 2016)

You signed away your right to sue when you signed up as a driver. Your only option is arbitration. No suit for you.


----------



## kes1981 (Apr 6, 2016)

Meh, you're not going to sue and Uber knows it. I have no idea if you earned the bonus or not, but I know Uber isn't scared of you suing. They usually pay out sign up money sonic assuming you did something. Did you do anything fishy? I'm not expecting to admit it if you did, but you need to be honest with yourself.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

What exactly was their requirement? Are you missing any fine prints? you mean they paid you the $1000 twice and took it away.. Ouch!


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Go to the local office and good luck.


----------



## J1945 (Jan 2, 2016)

You're not suing. If you could afford a lawyer, you wouldn't be driving for Uber.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

They don't care about you not driving for a week. There are plenty new drivers to fill one person's spot. I agree with cannonball7 . If there's an office nearby you need to go talk to someone face to face.

The online support centers are overseas somewhere with English as a second language. It's very easy for them to give you a generic cookie cutter e-mail response. That's tougher to do in person.

Take screenshots of all your trips immediately, so they don't magically disappear. Also make sure you read the fine print concerning the promotion. Make sure there isn't some small detail you didn't fulfill.

Maybe sign up for Lyft while you are getting this figured out.

Good luck, and let us know how you make out.


----------



## Uberdriverdoodle (Sep 8, 2016)

Amazin_Blasian said:


> Hello All!
> 
> My name is Nick and I am a new driver to UBER. I started beginning of August under the promotion 'Complete 100 Trips under 30 days and get $1,000.00'. So I completed the trips in under 2 weeks and been waiting patiently for my $1,000.00 to magically appear in my account. After a few days I sent an email because we all know that their phone # is fake. I've sent email after email, talked to rep after rep, and some say I do qualify and should get it and apologize for it taking so long and even place it into my account...and then another rep will come take it away the next day saying I don't qualify and that they need to research this further. I completed my trips on August 20th, 2016. It is now September 6th, 2016. In that time i've sent over 30 emails. Had the amount requested placed into my earnings TWICE...only to watch it disappear overnight TWICE!. I need help. I don't know what else to do. I did everything they told me to do. I'm a top partner in my area. So now i'm going to file suit for false advertisement. I even took a week off and let UBER know that I will not drive for them until they pay me the bonus! Extreme I know but they seem not to care. So filing suit is the only way. I have supportive documents and screenshots. Am I making the right call? Does anyone have any ideas?
> 
> ...


Nick I am in exactly same situation and have documentation to prove uber fraud and predatory practices in hiring new drivers for the uber ride sharing platform. A class action suit is warranted here as I am sure that there are too many victims who also fell prey to this scam and that by joining similar claims in such a lawsuit will get uber's attention and allow for greater compensation for damages and possibly punitive damages since this was willful and wanton (that is uber purposefully and deliberately intended to defraud potentionally new drivers by promising cash bonuses for those who perform 75 rides in 30 days knowing that uber never intended from the get go to fulfill its end of the agreement regardless of the number of trips made by the driver). Bait and switch tactics, false promises and outright fraud by uber to lure unsuspecting victims to encourage them to earn as much as possible. However, this so called "partnership" was a method used by uber to kill two birds with one stone: uber gets 30%--40% on the labor of the driver with "incentives and bonuses" that would never materialize and do so quickly AND By this very act of striving to make the number of rides to qualify for such money, the driver unbeknownst to him/her, was also in the process of sabotaging these very incentives by making the amount required for them (and doing so by their own volition and not by any act or encouragement by uber). Thus, uber gets a lot of money without lifting a finger and does not have to fulfill its promised performance of paying by showing that the driver breached by violating the rules to get it (rules that were unilaterally changes after the contract was entered into by both parties). Anyway I'm about to speak with the local office here to get answers or a lawsuit will be forthcoming)

RLR


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Here is what is going on... I'm caught up in the same thing.

Uber changed their bonuses from standard referrals (drive 100 in 30 days, get $XXX) to GUARANTEE referrals (drive 100 in 30 days, if you don't make $XXX, they pay the difference). Their "Hypothesis" (literally straight from their form letter) is that drivers expect to make $5 per ride, and so the incentive would pay out $200 if the original bonus was $700. It's the most ridiculous claim ever. 

The problem here is that they did it midstream, and didn't grandfather those already signed up under the old agreement. This is what happens when you lose $1.2 billion in the first half of the year due to subsidizing drivers. 

I have a multiresponse support email full of ridiculousness, which I will continue to follow up on and pound them into the earth until they relent and pay out what is due. I went to the local office and got the same treatment. For those who sign up now, there's no help for you. The bad old days of low pay with a shiny bonus at the beginning are now the worse old days of low pay and no bonus.


----------



## Stephanie Seymore (Dec 16, 2014)

Here's my advise. Stop driving for ride share companies immediately. They will only cheat you and make you poor. Look for another decent job. You deserve better. I got out 4 months ago and never looked back. I made $.84 cents on a pool ride once. **** that.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Amazin_Blasian said:


> Hello All!
> 
> My name is Nick and I am a new driver to UBER. I started beginning of August under the promotion 'Complete 100 Trips under 30 days and get $1,000.00'. So I completed the trips in under 2 weeks and been waiting patiently for my $1,000.00 to magically appear in my account. After a few days I sent an email because we all know that their phone # is fake. I've sent email after email, talked to rep after rep, and some say I do qualify and should get it and apologize for it taking so long and even place it into my account...and then another rep will come take it away the next day saying I don't qualify and that they need to research this further. I completed my trips on August 20th, 2016. It is now September 6th, 2016. In that time i've sent over 30 emails. Had the amount requested placed into my earnings TWICE...only to watch it disappear overnight TWICE!. I need help. I don't know what else to do. I did everything they told me to do. I'm a top partner in my area. So now i'm going to file suit for false advertisement. I even took a week off and let UBER know that I will not drive for them until they pay me the bonus! Extreme I know but they seem not to care. So filing suit is the only way. I have supportive documents and screenshots. Am I making the right call? Does anyone have any ideas?
> 
> ...


Uber : taste the Disappointment.


----------



## Amazin_Blasian (Sep 6, 2016)

Uberdriverdoodle said:


> Nick I am in exactly same situation and have documentation to prove uber fraud and predatory practices in hiring new drivers for the uber ride sharing platform. A class action suit is warranted here as I am sure that there are too many victims who also fell prey to this scam and that by joining similar claims in such a lawsuit will get uber's attention and allow for greater compensation for damages and possibly punitive damages since this was willful and wanton (that is uber purposefully and deliberately intended to defraud potentionally new drivers by promising cash bonuses for those who perform 75 rides in 30 days knowing that uber never intended from the get go to fulfill its end of the agreement regardless of the number of trips made by the driver). Bait and switch tactics, false promises and outright fraud by uber to lure unsuspecting victims to encourage them to earn as much as possible. However, this so called "partnership" was a method used by uber to kill two birds with one stone: uber gets 30%--40% on the labor of the driver with "incentives and bonuses" that would never materialize and do so quickly AND By this very act of striving to make the number of rides to qualify for such money, the driver unbeknownst to him/her, was also in the process of sabotaging these very incentives by making the amount required for them (and doing so by their own volition and not by any act or encouragement by uber). Thus, uber gets a lot of money without lifting a finger and does not have to fulfill its promised performance of paying by showing that the driver breached by violating the rules to get it (rules that were unilaterally changes after the contract was entered into by both parties). Anyway I'm about to speak with the local office here to get answers or a lawsuit will be forthcoming)
> 
> RLR


Okay keep me posted! I'll gladly join you. I've finally spoken to a supervisor over the phone by the name of 'Karen' but she goes by 'Ren' for short. Failed to give me her phone # of course. Anyways we had a lengthy discussion about my referral and she agreed there were a bunch of inconsistent emails from multiple reps and agreed to pay me my incentive of $1200.00. I have yet to get it since I just spoke to her yesterday. I'm following up today to make sure they pay me and that it actually stays in my earnings because they've given it to me twice already and took it away both times. So I don't trust them until I actually get paid. In the meantime I've reported them to glassdoor.com, BBB, consumeraffair, and ripoffreport.com. Along with reviews on the app and word of mouth to their customers I currently drive around. They seriously need to take care of us drivers since we're the face of UBER. good luck to you on getting your bonus as well.


----------



## Amazin_Blasian (Sep 6, 2016)

Stephanie Seymore said:


> Here's my advise. Stop driving for ride share companies immediately. They will only cheat you and make you poor. Look for another decent job. You deserve better. I got out 4 months ago and never looked back. I made $.84 cents on a pool ride once. &%[email protected]!* that.


I'm actually an accountant by day. Decent enough job for you? I only do this for residual income. Doesn't hurt. It actually isn't bad until they tried to screw around with my bonus money. That's the only reason I came on board in the first place! so I'll continue to fight until they pay me.


----------



## Amazin_Blasian (Sep 6, 2016)

J1945 said:


> You're not suing. If you could afford a lawyer, you wouldn't be driving for Uber.


If i could afford a lawyer? I'm an accountant by day so yeah I think I can afford a lawyer. Even people with good jobs still can drive for UBER. It's called a side hustle aka extra income which pays for trips to Vegas, etc. You would be upset too if you were promised $1,000.00 and didn't get it. Learn facts before you speak.


----------



## Amazin_Blasian (Sep 6, 2016)

Digits said:


> What exactly was their requirement? Are you missing any fine prints? you mean they paid you the $1000 twice and took it away.. Ouch!


Yep exactly! Someone pretty much hit the nail on the head in this feed. I didn't know they changed their promotion so I was one of those who were effected. The original promotion was 100 Trips in 30 days = $1,000.00. As I was fighting them on this one of their reps starting talking about 75 trips in 30 days = $1,200.00 'GUARANTEED' which basically means they match you if you don't earn less than $1,200.00 in 30 days which makes NO sense whatsover. Anyone who can count can clearly see that's a scam in itself. Doesn't add up. So the issue was no longer about me meeting the requirements but about the fact that I made more than the guarantee and so I don't get anything. Naturally I blew a fuse because I didn't sign up for that agreement. I asked them to provide documentation (emails, screenshots) of when they sent me that promotion and when I agreed to it. And of course they don't have it. So I must've started my promotion on the cusp of them integrating their new promotion. Either way I'm still entitled to the original bonus of $1,000.00.

I've also spoken to a supervisor via phone and she agreed with me and will pay me my bonus....or so she says. I'm monitoring my account closely. I'll keep you all updated once I actually get paid.


----------



## Amazin_Blasian (Sep 6, 2016)

kes1981 said:


> Meh, you're not going to sue and Uber knows it. I have no idea if you earned the bonus or not, but I know Uber isn't scared of you suing. They usually pay out sign up money sonic assuming you did something. Did you do anything fishy? I'm not expecting to admit it if you did, but you need to be honest with yourself.


Nothing fishy sir. I have supportive documentation. Everything I mentioned was facts. Not cheating the system and don't care if you side with me or them or anyone. I'm merely stating facts. They may not be scared of little ol' me, but I used to work in marketing and I can assure you that PR is VERY important to conglomerates such as these. Very easy to start a firestorm in the social media world. But thanks for your vote of confidence.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Did you 'opt out' of the independent arbitration clause in the contract you accepted?


----------



## Johnny G (Jun 9, 2016)

Amazin_Blasian said:


> Hello All!
> 
> My name is Nick and I am a new driver to UBER. I started beginning of August under the promotion 'Complete 100 Trips under 30 days and get $1,000.00'. So I completed the trips in under 2 weeks and been waiting patiently for my $1,000.00 to magically appear in my account. After a few days I sent an email because we all know that their phone # is fake. I've sent email after email, talked to rep after rep, and some say I do qualify and should get it and apologize for it taking so long and even place it into my account...and then another rep will come take it away the next day saying I don't qualify and that they need to research this further. I completed my trips on August 20th, 2016. It is now September 6th, 2016. In that time i've sent over 30 emails. Had the amount requested placed into my earnings TWICE...only to watch it disappear overnight TWICE!. I need help. I don't know what else to do. I did everything they told me to do. I'm a top partner in my area. So now i'm going to file suit for false advertisement. I even took a week off and let UBER know that I will not drive for them until they pay me the bonus! Extreme I know but they seem not to care. So filing suit is the only way. I have supportive documents and screenshots. Am I making the right call? Does anyone have any ideas?
> 
> ...


UBER HAS DISCONNECTED NUMEROUS ACCOUNTS FOR HAVING BIG AMOUNTS OF MONEY TO BE PAID.
THEY AGGRESSIVELY REQUEST YOU TO PROMOTE, BRING DRIVERS, MAKE THEM DRIVE, GENERATE UBER REVENUE, BUT SCREW YOU THE REFERRER, IF YOU COMPLAIN THEY MAKE AN EXCUSE TO WARN OF DISCONNECTION (VIOLATION OF TERMS, REFERRAL FRAUD, WHATEVER&#8230; ) MY ACCOUNT GOT DISCONNECTED FOR DISCOVERING STRANGE DEDUCTIONS FROM MY PAYMENT STATEMENT AND DEMANDING PAYBACK BESIDES HAVING OVER 2300 DRIVERS NATIONWIDE SIGN UP AND DRIVING WITH UBER BY ME. 
YES,,, I'M THE UBER KING TOO WITHOUT THE PUBLICITY THAT I DON'T CARE ABOUT $80,000 LAST YEAR AND GROWING UNTIL A RANDOM COMPUTER GENERATED DISCONNECTION EMAIL OCCUR.
UBER IS A CROOKED COMPANY PROBABLY OWING BY NOW 10 s or 100 s of thousands of dollars SINCE I STILL GOT CONFIRMATIONS FROM SIGN UP REFERRALS, DRIVING AND COMPLETING GOALS. 
TWO PEOPLE I KNOW HAD THE SAME PROBLEM AND ONE OF THEM RECEIVE THE MOST VAGUELY STUPID EMAIL CONFIRMING ALL THE UBER BULSHIT EVERYONE KNOWS. 
UBER REP:
" APPARENTLY THERE MIGHT BE PROBLEM WITH THE ACCOUNT REASON WHY WE WILL NO LONGER HONOR THE REFERRALS INCENTIVES " 
JUST PLAIN F** O*** BUT THANKS FOR GETTING OUR BUSINESS RUNNING WITH ALL THE DRIVERS YOU BROUGHT.
>>>>> SCAMMERIOS TOTALIS <<<<<<
I'M GETTING A GROUP TOGETHER TO FILE A REAL SUIT WITH ENOUGH EVIDENCE THAT WILL DEFINATELY HURT BIG MONEY ON THESE ASSHOLES.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

I think you guys are attempting to defraud what is effectively a great American company and creator of jobs. Uber is great and gave you an opportunity, but you had to be greedy. No one sues someone who cares about them. Instead of attempting to rip off Uber why don't you reflect on your arbitration agreement and stop threatening to sue. 

Accountants don't make enough to afford lawyers anyway.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Johnny G said:


> UBER HAS DISCONNECTED NUMEROUS ACCOUNTS FOR HAVING BIG AMOUNTS OF MONEY TO BE PAID.
> THEY AGGRESSIVELY REQUEST YOU TO PROMOTE, BRING DRIVERS, MAKE THEM DRIVE, GENERATE UBER REVENUE, BUT SCREW YOU THE REFERRER, IF YOU COMPLAIN THEY MAKE AN EXCUSE TO WARN OF DISCONNECTION (VIOLATION OF TERMS, REFERRAL FRAUD, WHATEVER&#8230; ) MY ACCOUNT GOT DISCONNECTED FOR DISCOVERING STRANGE DEDUCTIONS FROM MY PAYMENT STATEMENT AND DEMANDING PAYBACK BESIDES HAVING OVER 2300 DRIVERS NATIONWIDE SIGN UP AND DRIVING WITH UBER BY ME.
> YES,,, I'M THE UBER KING TOO WITHOUT THE PUBLICITY THAT I DON'T CARE ABOUT $80,000 LAST YEAR AND GROWING UNTIL A RANDOM COMPUTER GENERATED DISCONNECTION EMAIL OCCUR.
> UBER IS A CROOKED COMPANY PROBABLY OWING BY NOW 10 s or 100 s of thousands of dollars SINCE I STILL GOT CONFIRMATIONS FROM SIGN UP REFERRALS, DRIVING AND COMPLETING GOALS.
> ...


Help I have fallen and can't reach my caps lock key............I didn't even read this remark cuz they were yelling


----------



## BobbyK (Sep 25, 2016)

The Mollusk said:


> I think you guys are attempting to defraud what is effectively a great American company and creator of jobs. Uber is great and gave you an opportunity, but you had to be greedy. No one sues someone who cares about them. Instead of attempting to rip off Uber why don't you reflect on your arbitration agreement and stop threatening to sue.
> 
> Accountants don't make enough to afford lawyers anyway.


You are very confused. No one should be thanking Uber. Uber should be thanking its drivers. Drivers have to pay gas, repairs, and taxes and charging drivers 25% or even 20% is outrageous but that isn't even the point...

The point is this. If you even think for one second that Uber gives a rat's ass about you or any other driver out there, think again! The drivers are the ones who make Uber and without the drivers, their is no Uber... at least until they get their driverless cars up and running! If Uber cared about their drivers, they wouldn't be so anxious to replace every one of us with a computer driven car!

Uber cares about Uber and is one of thee most greedy SOB's out their and I hope their drivers all get together and figure out a way to get paid what they deserve. Until people learn to stand together, Uber will continue to take full advantage of their drivers but if every driver worked out a specific week and stopped driving for that week, Uber would realize how important their drivers are to them.

And don't even try to tell me that their app is worth 20-25% of every single drivers revenue indefinitely!

Also, don't call people greedy who were smart enough to take full advantage of Uber's referral "schemes". They are, worst case scenario, just as ingenious as Uber.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

tohunt4me


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rex8976 said:


> tohunt4me
> 
> View attachment 64770


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Amazin_Blasian said:


> Hello All!
> 
> My name is Nick and I am a new driver to UBER. I started beginning of August under the promotion 'Complete 100 Trips under 30 days and get $1,000.00'. So I completed the trips in under 2 weeks and been waiting patiently for my $1,000.00 to magically appear in my account. After a few days I sent an email because we all know that their phone # is fake. I've sent email after email, talked to rep after rep, and some say I do qualify and should get it and apologize for it taking so long and even place it into my account...and then another rep will come take it away the next day saying I don't qualify and that they need to research this further. I completed my trips on August 20th, 2016. It is now September 6th, 2016. In that time i've sent over 30 emails. Had the amount requested placed into my earnings TWICE...only to watch it disappear overnight TWICE!. I need help. I don't know what else to do. I did everything they told me to do. I'm a top partner in my area. So now i'm going to file suit for false advertisement. I even took a week off and let UBER know that I will not drive for them until they pay me the bonus! Extreme I know but they seem not to care. So filing suit is the only way. I have supportive documents and screenshots. Am I making the right call? Does anyone have any ideas?
> 
> ...


File a complaint at a magistrate...wait for uber to no show and get a default judgement. Consider signing a union card before they find a reason to get rid of you.


----------



## Aaron B (Nov 2, 2016)

Amazin_Blasian said:


> Hello All!
> 
> My name is Nick and I am a new driver to UBER. I started beginning of August under the promotion 'Complete 100 Trips under 30 days and get $1,000.00'. So I completed the trips in under 2 weeks and been waiting patiently for my $1,000.00 to magically appear in my account. After a few days I sent an email because we all know that their phone # is fake. I've sent email after email, talked to rep after rep, and some say I do qualify and should get it and apologize for it taking so long and even place it into my account...and then another rep will come take it away the next day saying I don't qualify and that they need to research this further. I completed my trips on August 20th, 2016. It is now September 6th, 2016. In that time i've sent over 30 emails. Had the amount requested placed into my earnings TWICE...only to watch it disappear overnight TWICE!. I need help. I don't know what else to do. I did everything they told me to do. I'm a top partner in my area. So now i'm going to file suit for false advertisement. I even took a week off and let UBER know that I will not drive for them until they pay me the bonus! Extreme I know but they seem not to care. So filing suit is the only way. I have supportive documents and screenshots. Am I making the right call? Does anyone have any ideas?
> 
> ...


This just happened to me I went to headquarters tried to give me the same run around costumer service did but I have screenshots and emails stating otherwise all the rep could tell me is I'm hoping they pay out the remainder I received $119 dollars vs the additional 700 I was promised but let them tell it they bring up a random copied and pasted email I've never seen in my life stating I made 581 when I hit 75 trips so they paid me 119 remaining balance what ? First off I never even made 581 I can clearly add it totals to over 620 before uber fare is taking and after so false numbers being stated to me by 10 deferent reps from India? If anybody is planing on filing a class's suit I will be more then happy to provide my evidence I make sure to save it just in case uber try's to prevent me from reaching it again.


----------



## DogPound (Oct 10, 2016)

Uber tried to pull that scam with me when I signed up. Luckily after I complained about them trying to scam me and thinking they were a reputable company they gave me the $1000 the next day.


----------



## Edgar W (Oct 6, 2016)

You should have cashed out the money the first time through express pay before they took it away.


----------



## Mike3538 (Aug 6, 2015)

Amazin_Blasian said:


> If i could afford a lawyer? I'm an accountant by day so yeah I think I can afford a lawyer. Even people with good jobs still can drive for UBER. It's called a side hustle aka extra income which pays for trips to Vegas, etc. You would be upset too if you were promised $1,000.00 and didn't get it. Learn facts before you speak.


Right there with ya! Not getting screwed out of a bonus, but funding vegas runs! Lol


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

The Mollusk said:


> I think you guys are attempting to defraud what is effectively a great American company and creator of jobs. Uber is great and gave you an opportunity, but you had to be greedy. No one sues someone who cares about them. Instead of attempting to rip off Uber why don't you reflect on your arbitration agreement and stop threatening to sue.
> 
> Accountants don't make enough to afford lawyers anyway.


Rofl.

As for OP, if you can build a case with enough people, contact:

http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2015/12/uber-lawsuit-drivers-class-action-shannon-liss-riordan

You won't spend a penny but you won't get that much more money either.

If you want to dig into uber's pocket at an affordable price for say.. 10k or so, use a small claims court.

Small claims court cases are won easily after class actions are on record, they need to pull the big guns to defend themselves and that ends up costing more money than the settlement, your cost will amount to a cheap lawyer that simply presents class action cases as similar situations, you can even do it yourself, lol.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Amazin_Blasian said:


> If i could afford a lawyer? I'm an accountant by day so yeah I think I can afford a lawyer. Even people with good jobs still can drive for UBER. It's called a side hustle aka extra income which pays for trips to Vegas, etc. You would be upset too if you were promised $1,000.00 and didn't get it. Learn facts before you speak.


Yet you're so poor you play cab driver on your off time?

You must be one terrible accountant. Oh....and claiming you're an accountant on a forum doesn't make it a fact.

I'm a billionaire hedge fund manager. ;-)


----------



## WRXDriver23 (Oct 25, 2016)

Small claims court


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Yeah good luck trying to get something from Uber


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

Uber in its self is a scam, any job that only shows a loss of income to the IRS isn't worth working. my market pays 77 cents a mile, uber takes out 25% of that leaving drivers with 57 cents a mile. IRS deduct 54 cents a mile for taxes and most drivers average 2 miles for every paid mile. side hustle my ass, this is a loan taken out of the value of your car at best.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Amazin_Blasian said:


> Hello All!
> 
> My name is Nick and *I am a new driver to UBER*. I started beginning of August under the promotion 'Complete 100 Trips under 30 days and get $1,000.00'. So I completed the trips in under 2 weeks and been waiting patiently for my $1,000.00 to magically appear in my account. After a few days I sent an email because we all know that their phone # is fake. I've sent email after email, talked to rep after rep, and some say I do qualify and should get it and apologize for it taking so long and even place it into my account...and then another rep will come take it away the next day saying I don't qualify and that they need to research this further. I completed my trips on August 20th, 2016. It is now September 6th, 2016. In that time i've sent over 30 emails. Had the amount requested placed into my earnings TWICE...only to watch it disappear overnight TWICE!. I need help. I don't know what else to do. I did everything they told me to do. *I'm a top partner in my area.* So now i'm going to file suit for false advertisement. I even took a week off and let UBER know that I will not drive for them until they pay me the bonus! Extreme I know but they seem not to care. So filing suit is the only way. I have supportive documents and screenshots. Am I making the right call? Does anyone have any ideas?


lol


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Sue them for treble damages!


----------



## Aaron B (Nov 2, 2016)

DogPound said:


> Uber tried to pull that scam with me when I signed up. Luckily after I complained about them trying to scam me and thinking they were a reputable company they gave me the $1000 the next day.


Yaa they still have yet to get back to me they are worse then a con-artist


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

J1945 said:


> You're not suing. If you could afford a lawyer, you wouldn't be driving for Uber.


How the H*** do you know. I drive, and can more than afford a lawyer to sue. Maybe you need to drive, but I sure don't. This just gives me something to do while being retired, so I don't just sit around the house. AH's everywhere!


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Wow, let's sue. LMQAO. 

Let me know how that goes for you.


----------



## P. Anthony (Apr 4, 2019)

Amazin_Blasian said:


> Hello All!
> 
> My name is Nick and I am a new driver to UBER. I started beginning of August under the promotion 'Complete 100 Trips under 30 days and get $1,000.00'. So I completed the trips in under 2 weeks and been waiting patiently for my $1,000.00 to magically appear in my account. After a few days I sent an email because we all know that their phone # is fake. I've sent email after email, talked to rep after rep, and some say I do qualify and should get it and apologize for it taking so long and even place it into my account...and then another rep will come take it away the next day saying I don't qualify and that they need to research this further. I completed my trips on August 20th, 2016. It is now September 6th, 2016. In that time i've sent over 30 emails. Had the amount requested placed into my earnings TWICE...only to watch it disappear overnight TWICE!. I need help. I don't know what else to do. I did everything they told me to do. I'm a top partner in my area. So now i'm going to file suit for false advertisement. I even took a week off and let UBER know that I will not drive for them until they pay me the bonus! Extreme I know but they seem not to care. So filing suit is the only way. I have supportive documents and screenshots. Am I making the right call? Does anyone have any ideas?
> 
> ...





Amazin_Blasian said:


> Hello All!
> 
> My name is Nick and I am a new driver to UBER. I started beginning of August under the promotion 'Complete 100 Trips under 30 days and get $1,000.00'. So I completed the trips in under 2 weeks and been waiting patiently for my $1,000.00 to magically appear in my account. After a few days I sent an email because we all know that their phone # is fake. I've sent email after email, talked to rep after rep, and some say I do qualify and should get it and apologize for it taking so long and even place it into my account...and then another rep will come take it away the next day saying I don't qualify and that they need to research this further. I completed my trips on August 20th, 2016. It is now September 6th, 2016. In that time i've sent over 30 emails. Had the amount requested placed into my earnings TWICE...only to watch it disappear overnight TWICE!. I need help. I don't know what else to do. I did everything they told me to do. I'm a top partner in my area. So now i'm going to file suit for false advertisement. I even took a week off and let UBER know that I will not drive for them until they pay me the bonus! Extreme I know but they seem not to care. So filing suit is the only way. I have supportive documents and screenshots. Am I making the right call? Does anyone have any ideas?
> 
> ...


Hey Nick, I've got you covered. I've retained an attorney who has already brought a class action lawsuit against Uber. He's been litigating this case for 3 years. His firm is in Calabasa, California. He's already returned my retainer and is working on adding this to his lawsuit or creating another one. He can get all of us our promised referral awards plus penalties and interest. Contact me for my phone #. I work at home and answer my phone daily.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

P. Anthony said:


> Hey Nick, I've got you covered. I've retained an attorney who has already brought a class action lawsuit against Uber. He's been litigating this case for 3 years. His firm is in Calabasa, California. He's already returned my retainer and is working on adding this to his lawsuit or creating another one. He can get all of us our promised referral awards plus penalties and interest. Contact me for my phone #. I work at home and answer my phone daily.


Wait by the phone...this thread is almost 3 years old!


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Amazin_Blasian said:


> Hello All!
> 
> My name is Nick and I am a new driver to UBER. I started beginning of August under the promotion 'Complete 100 Trips under 30 days and get $1,000.00'. So I completed the trips in under 2 weeks and been waiting patiently for my $1,000.00 to magically appear in my account. After a few days I sent an email because we all know that their phone # is fake. I've sent email after email, talked to rep after rep, and some say I do qualify and should get it and apologize for it taking so long and even place it into my account...and then another rep will come take it away the next day saying I don't qualify and that they need to research this further. I completed my trips on August 20th, 2016. It is now September 6th, 2016. In that time i've sent over 30 emails. Had the amount requested placed into my earnings TWICE...only to watch it disappear overnight TWICE!. I need help. I don't know what else to do. I did everything they told me to do. I'm a top partner in my area. So now i'm going to file suit for false advertisement. I even took a week off and let UBER know that I will not drive for them until they pay me the bonus! Extreme I know but they seem not to care. So filing suit is the only way. I have supportive documents and screenshots. Am I making the right call? Does anyone have any ideas?
> 
> ...


Read the information you were given. Is it a "guarantee" of $1000, where if you don't gross a grand for your first 100 trips, they will pay you the difference? So if you take in $999.37, the guarantee will pay the diff of 63 cents??


----------



## P. Anthony (Apr 4, 2019)

JimKE said:


> Wait by the phone...this thread is almost 3 years old!


Thanks, smartass!



P. Anthony said:


> Thanks, smartass!


I didn't have to wait to long for your comment, which means I probably won't have to wait much longer for you to make another stupid comment!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

You mad bro?


----------



## P. Anthony (Apr 4, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You mad bro?


You mad, you cliche?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

P. Anthony said:


> Thanks, smartass!


You're welcome...


----------



## Uber1010 (Mar 25, 2019)

Amazin_Blasian said:


> Hello All!
> 
> My name is Nick and I am a new driver to UBER. I started beginning of August under the promotion 'Complete 100 Trips under 30 days and get $1,000.00'. So I completed the trips in under 2 weeks and been waiting patiently for my $1,000.00 to magically appear in my account. After a few days I sent an email because we all know that their phone # is fake. I've sent email after email, talked to rep after rep, and some say I do qualify and should get it and apologize for it taking so long and even place it into my account...and then another rep will come take it away the next day saying I don't qualify and that they need to research this further. I completed my trips on August 20th, 2016. It is now September 6th, 2016. In that time i've sent over 30 emails. Had the amount requested placed into my earnings TWICE...only to watch it disappear overnight TWICE!. I need help. I don't know what else to do. I did everything they told me to do. I'm a top partner in my area. So now i'm going to file suit for false advertisement. I even took a week off and let UBER know that I will not drive for them until they pay me the bonus! Extreme I know but they seem not to care. So filing suit is the only way. I have supportive documents and screenshots. Am I making the right call? Does anyone have any ideas?
> 
> ...


. You find to late Uber are scam corporation. That's how they become billionaire stealing drivers investment misleading them. And nothing you can do only if you gat creazy and go to punish them on the hub but I suggest you to give up


----------



## Superlemon74 (Apr 3, 2019)

Don’t you guys get it? By lowering the price per mile we have to drive more which means we’re giving more rides we’re not making any more money but Huber is still getting all of the booking fees and whatever @@@@ing fees they charge people and so now they’re making more money and we’re making less money because there are more people on the road less demand less surge and we’re getting paid less so now we’re just a bunch a slave drivers for don’t you guys get it? By lowering the price per mile we have to drive more which means we’re giving more rides we’re not making any more money but Huber is still getting all of the booking fees and whatever @@@@ing fees they charge people and so now they’re making more money and we’re making less money because there are more people on the road less demand less surge and we’re getting paid less so now we’re just a bunch a slave drivers for over Uber. The only way we can fix this is by teaming up I say we don’t clean our cars at all just the inside and we drive around dirty as @@@@ which is with as many Uber stickers as we can so that people can see what a dirty piece of shit company this truly is and whenever someone does come in our car and ask us why our car is dirty we tell him how much Uber is paying us and that we can’t afford carwashes let alone the wear and tear on the car and that they are treating us like slaves Also we should all be turning off our app at the same time waiting 10 minutes and then turning them on when there’s a gigantic surge on there. I’m not sure how we can get everyone to do this but if we have any suggestions let’s hear them


----------

